# Winter Wonderland



## elmerfudd21 (Dec 28, 2012)

I am going outside now to atempt to take photos of the miniatures in the snow I will post pictures later...


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Dec 28, 2012)

If you would like to see the pictures they will be in my gallery album "Brookside Miniatures"


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Dec 29, 2012)

I am posting the pictures in my gallery now, cbut it may take a while


----------

